# Age has allowed me to see things differently.



## squatting dog (Mar 6, 2022)

For some, it was the six o'clock news... For us, it was a reality.
Some called for pizza...  We called for medics.
Some watched children play... We watched children die.
They learned of life... We learned of death.
Some served dinner... We served our country.
Their passion was success... Ours was survival.
Some forgot... We can't.

Then there's the wife of a Veteran, they can never forget either, they live the trauma with their spouse. They try to help them find their way home, when their minds wander back to that dark place. They support and love them when they are in their darkest moments. And though they try, NOTHING can compare to what we have had to go through. Still, I want to thank all military wifes.


----------



## old medic (Mar 7, 2022)

Very wise words Sir...


----------



## feywon (Mar 7, 2022)

Well said indeed.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 7, 2022)

Thank you.
.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 7, 2022)

True enough.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 15, 2022)

Amen


----------

